# Frage zum Verhältnis Teich-/Filtervolumen und Durchsatz



## Starvalley (24. Juli 2013)

Hallo, liebe Teichfreunde.

Die Erweiterung meines Koiteiches nimmt nun langsam Formen an. Das Becken ist fast fertig (Naturagart-Prinzip mit vermörtelter Verbundmatte). Jetzt denke ich schon sehr lange darauf herum, wie groß mein Filter werden soll. Ich dachte bisher bei einem Teichvolumen von ca. 70-75.000 Liter (schwer zu schätzen) reicht mir folgender Filter:

- 1. Kammer, 500 Liter, Tauch UVC 75 Watt
- 2. Kammer, 500 Liter, Grobabscheidung (Grobes Edelstahlsieb und Bogensieb fein/300er)
- 3. Kammer, 1.000 Liter mit 300 Liter 14er Helix, schwebend/bewegt, belüftet
- 4. Kammer, 1.000 Liter mit 300 Liter 14er Helix, schwebend/bewegt, belüftet
- 5. Kammer, 1.000 Liter mit 300 Liter 14er Helix, schwebend/bewegt, belüftet
- 6. Kammer, 500 Liter mit 50 Liter Siporax und 100 Liter Zeolith und Reserve für den Bedarfsfall (Aktivkohle, Muschelkalk etc.)
- 7. Kammer, 500 Liter, Pumpenkammer

In der 2. Kammer (nach der Grobabscheidung) wird noch einmal ein Teil des Wassers (ca. 4.000 Liter pro Stunde) für einen anderen Wasserkreislauf (Bachlauf) abgenommen. Dieses Wasser wird gepumpt und geht durch ein 25er Oase-UVC, den Oase Biotec 18 Screenmatic und anschließend durch eine 500 Liter Filterkammer mit ca. 120 Liter 14er Helix, schwebend/bewegt, belüftet. Erst dann läuft es über einen Mini-Pflanzenfilter (3 qm) über den Bachlauf zurück in den Teich. Ich weiß, der Pflanzenfilter ist winzig und falsch plaziert. Ist aber auf Grund der örtlichen Gegebenheiten nicht anders möglich. Der Pflanzenfilter ist auch mehr "für´s Auge".

Als Besatz stelle ich mir 20 bis max. (absolute Obergrenze) 25 Koi vor.

Der Teich ist als Schwimmteich angelegt und soll natürlich vernünftig klares Wasser haben. Ich möchte den Filter eher überdimensionieren und dafür weniger Zeit mit dessen Reinigung verbringen müssen.

Bevor ich meine Idee umsetze möchte ich gerne folgendes von Euch wissen (und hoffe hier auf möglichst viele Beiträge):

*Frage 1:
Wie groß ist Euer Teich und wie groß der Filter (Verhältnis). Wichtig ist natürlich auch, welche Filtermaterialien Ihr anteilig verwendet?*

*Frage 2:
Welchen Durchsatz habt Ihr in der Regel - wie oft pro 24 Stunden "jagt" Ihr das Teichwasser durch den Filter?*

Ich hoffe auf möglichst viele Antworten.


Liebe Grüße aus der Eifel
Thomas


----------



## Zacky (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: Frage zum Verhältnis Teich-/Filtervolumen und Durchsatz*

Hallo Thomas.

Deine Planung klingt ganz schön riesig und ich denke, sie ist durchaus überdimensioniert. Bei deiner geplanten Teichgröße und dem zu erwartenden Besatz hast Du vermutlich auch zuviel Filtermaterial, was unterm Strich nicht einwandffrei arbeiten kann.

Unabhängig von der Größe des Filters ist meines Erachtens nach wichtig, wie Du in den Filter kommst und dann am Ende tatsächliches Volumen durch den Filter "gejagt" wird / werden kann.

Im Vergleich jetzt mein Teich: ca. 38 kbm Teichvolumen dazu ca. 4 kbm Filtervolumen - Vorfilter (Sipa) - ein Abzweig in einen Patronenfilter mit 36 x 50cm Filterpatrone und ein Abzweig in 100 l Helix bewegt - dann 150 l Helix ruhend - und beide Leitungen, also von Patronenfilter und Helixfilter treffen in Pumpenkamer zusammen. Das Ganze bei einem Besatz von 28 Koi (15-60cm). Ergebnis_ erstaunlich sauberes und klares Wasser, bereits weniger Fadenalgen als anfänglich, Koi augenscheinlich bei bester Gesundheit

Ich pumpe mit 2 x 15.000 l/h auf 14 Stunden am Stück, die so 15.000 l direkt den Teich durch Einströmdüsen liefern und die anderen 15.000 l gehen in den "im Teich integrierten" Pflanzenfilter, welcher einer Fläche von etwa 10 qm hat,. Zur Nachtzeit werden nur noch 15.000 l direkt in den Teich durch die Einströmdüsen geliefert.

Ich persönlich würde Dir eher raten die Helixkammern kleiner zu machen, nur mit jeweils 100 l zu befüllen und dann bei Bedarf nachfüllen, was ich aber eigentlich nicht glaube, dass es notwendig wird.

Auch die zweite UVC über den Bypass zum Biotec 12 halte ich für überflüssig, wenn Du vorne als Erstes mit einer Tauch-UVC arbeitest. Den Bypass für dem Pflanzenfilter, direkt hinter der Vorfilterkammer, würde ich mir auch grundsätzlich sparen und lieber mit gefilterten (umgewandelten) Wassser aus der letzten Kammer speisen. Dazu kann man ja eine entsprechende Pumpe verwenden.

Ich bin der Meinung, dass es entscheidend ist, wie das Wasser in den Filter kommt, denn daran würde ich die Durchflussrate bemessen. Zum Beispiel: Kommst du mit mehreren BA und Skimmern in die Vorfilterkammer, braucht es am Ende auch so viel Pumpenleistung, damit die BA und Skimmer überhaupt ziehen. Sonst bleibt der Dreck im Teich oder in den Rohrleitungen ja liegen und dementsprechend müssen die Pumpen am Ende leisten, sowie die Verrohrung zum Teich zurück auch konzipiert sein. Auch müssen die Vorfiltersiebe die dann anstehende Durchflussrate bewältigen.

Ach du Sch*** - so viel ~ bestimmt zu viel geschriebenm, Sry.


----------



## RKurzhals (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: Frage zum Verhältnis Teich-/Filtervolumen und Durchsatz*

Hallo Thomas,
Du willst also einen 70 m³-Teich mit einem Filter klar halten. Bei 20 großen Kois sind das 100 kg Fisch, die Stoffwechselprodukte produzieren.
In meinem Teichlein habe ich vielleicht 2 kg Fisch (zuzüglich weiterer tierischer Organismen). Mit etwa 7 m³/h Durchsatz und etwa 800 Litern (nicht optimal) Filtervolumen komme ich zu absolut klarem Wasser. Bei 800 l/h ist das Wasser trüb, und das innerhalb weniger Tage bei solch einem Wetter oder im Frühjahr (Ausfall vom Filter hatte ich schon mal ).
Selbst wenn Du liest, was die "übrigen" Koiteichbesitzer tun, dann kommst Du auf recht teure Technik, und man wird über Vlieser und 30.000er Pumpenleistung sprechen. Vielleicht ist es eine Idee, den "HPF" aufzugreifen. Den könntest Du in zwei IBC's (parallel betrieben!) für eine 16 m³/h-Pumpe packen, und Du wärst bei Deinen 4 m³ Filtervolumen. Gerechnet habe ich die nötige Filterfläche nicht, aber das wäre eh' nur Übernahme von Werten aus dem Forum. Eine gute Vorfilterung versteht sich von selbst, die Stoffwechselprodukte der Fische könnten nur über sehr viel Pflanzenmasse abgebaut werden. Mit "TWW" wirst Du keine "Schwimmteichqualität" erreichen, wenn kein Bach durch den Teich läuft.
Ich bin ja Fan von wenig Filterstufen, aber dafür gut und richtig arbeitenden. Für eine gleichmäßige Durchströmung kannst Du ja mehrere Kreisläufe betreiben, da gute Pumpen >16 m³/h recht teuer in Anschaffung und/oder Unterhalt werden können (z. B. 16.000er Rohrpumpen, oder die Optimax Gravity eco, sowie noch einige andere "Markenpumpen" kenne ich als gut für Preis/Leistung). Ich vermute, dass effektiv 20-30 m³/h ein Minimum sind, also mindestens zwei 16.000er Pumpen (und im besten Fall 150W Anschlussleistung für's Wasserfördern = 250 €/Jahr Stromkosten).


----------



## Patrick K (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: Frage zum Verhältnis Teich-/Filtervolumen und Durchsatz*

Hallo

Ich würde die Filterkammern so lassen ,wenn man bedenkt bei dem Teichvolumen sind 2x 30 000 Liter Flow von nöten um den enstehenden Schmutz aus dem Teich zu bekommen, die Helix menge würde ich allerdings auch auf 150 L je Kammer reduzieren und dann wenn nötig anpassen.

Das wir hier von Schwerkraftfilterei reden versteht sich ja von selbst.

Ob du dir mit dem geplanten Vorfilter einen gefallen tust, wird sich noch rausstellen nicht das das nicht funzt aber selbst bei 25 Koi fällt ein grosser Haufen Grobschmutz an

(die schei..n wie die Waldesel)

Früher sagte man der Filter sollte bis 30 % des Teichvolumens haben (Quelle KLAN) heute im Zeitalter von Helix und Siporax , würde ich sagen das 10 % locker reichen.

An deiner stelle würde ich auch auf LH (Luftheber) setzen damit sparst du 75% an Strom

ich selbst hab 10 % des Teichvolumens und ca. 450 L Helix bei 25 Kg Fisch und pumpe mit LH

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Starvalley (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: Frage zum Verhältnis Teich-/Filtervolumen und Durchsatz*

Mensch, das hagelt ja hier nur so Antworten - Danke.

Gut, ich muss mehr Infos geben:

Der Filter wird befüllt über 2 x Bodenablauf (75 oder 100 mm Rohr, weiß noch nicht genau) sowie 4 Skimmer (75 mm Rohr) jeweils mit Zugschieber. Zusätzlich wird ein Bypass integriert, falls ich mal einzelne Kammern abschalten muss.

Das 2. UVC vor dem Screenmatic ist halt bereits da und soll nur im Notfall zugeschaltet werden. Für den Durchsatz denke ich gerade auf folgenden Pumpenleistungen herum: Aquamax 8.000 (per Dimmer gedrosselt auf ca. 4.000 Liter) für den Bachlauf. Aquamax 12.000 für meinen Wasserfall (ebenfalls dimmbar) und für den Durchsatz einen Luftheber.

Hatte mir schon gedacht, dass ich weit überdimensioniert habe. Soll aber auch noch funktionieren.

Freue mich auf mehr Antworten.
Liebe Grüße
Thomas


----------



## troll20 (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: Frage zum Verhältnis Teich-/Filtervolumen und Durchsatz*

Hallo Thomas,

ich denke auch das dein Filter überdimensioniert ist. Wenn ich nur mal so die Liter zahlen addiere komm ich auf 5500 Liter + dem Biotec.
Nur mal an die Filterreinigung gedacht, sprich ablassen, durchspülen von Hellx und dem anschließendem nachfüllen des Wasserverlust. Das ganze mit einem 1/2" Gartenschlauch, da haste gut einen 1/2 Tag zu tun.
Ich denke da wird eine gute Vorabscheidung + 2 max 3 Kammern a 1000 Liter reichen. Am Ende natürlich noch die Pumpenkammer, von der du mit einer normalen Pumpe deinen Bachlauf beschickst und den Rest per LH zurück zum Teich.

mfg René


----------



## Starvalley (29. Juli 2013)

*AW: Frage zum Verhältnis Teich-/Filtervolumen und Durchsatz*

Vielen Dank für Eure Antworten.

Dann werde ich die Helix-Kammern wohl etwas geringer dimensionieren. Denke da an 3 x 1.000 Liter mit vorerst je 150 Liter Helix, welche ich dann ja durchaus bei Bedarf aufstocken kann.

Hier ist jedoch noch ein anderes Stichwort gefallen, wo ich bislang noch keine Lösung für mich gefunden habe: "Grobabscheidung"!!!

Wie oben (ganz oben) beschrieben, möchte ich in der 2. Kammer eine Grobabscheidung. Hier weiß ich allerdings noch nicht, wie ich diese realisieren soll. Die Filterkammer ist unter Wasser gesetzt, das heißt ein Bogensiebfilter (Schwerkraft) kommt hier nicht in Frage. Ist mir ehrlich gesagt zu teuer. Wüsste auch nicht, ob dieser den Durchsatz schaffen würde.

Wie sinnvoll ist eine Art Bogensieb unter Wasser? Also quasi ein Siebkorb (300er Maschenweite), den man einmal täglich herausheben und ausleeren muss. Macht das Sinn oder wird der Schmodder hier doch irgendwann durch die engen Maschen gespült (er wird halt nicht sofort dem Wasserkreislauf entzogen)?
Ein Trommel- oder Vliesfilter macht ebenfalls keinen Sinn, da - wie schon gesagt - die Kammer nicht trocken ist.

Habt Ihr hier eine kostengünstige und einfach zu realisierende Idee für mich?


Freue mich nach wie vor über Antworten

Liebe Grüße
Thomas


----------



## Zacky (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: Frage zum Verhältnis Teich-/Filtervolumen und Durchsatz*

Ein Siebkorb mit 300µm ist sicher eine feine Sache, wird aber so nicht funktionieren und ob dann 1 x täglich reinigen reicht, glaube ich nicht, wenn ich sehe, was bei mir im Vorfilter zur Zeit abgeht.  Bei mir lösen sich derzeit recht viele Algen auf und landen in der Vorfilterkammer an der Siebpatrone, wenn ich nur wenige Minuten mal die Spülpumpe ausmache, setzt sich das Sieb sofort zu und es dauert vielleicht 30 Minuten, dann geht nix mehr durch. Die Spülpumpe löst den Schmuddel immer wieder vom Sieb und lässt dann Durchlass zu. Regelmäßiges Schmutz ablassen in der Vorfilerkammer, ist derzeit dann trotzdem ein Muss.

Eine Vofilterung/Grobabscheidung für "unter Wasser" wäre dann nur noch eine Siebpatrone (Sipa, Sifi), welche jedoch zusätzlich eine Spülpumpe benötigt. Das Ganze Paket bekommst Du für etwa 500,-€.


----------



## Starvalley (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Frage zum Verhältnis Teich-/Filtervolumen und Durchsatz*

Hmmm...möglicherweise sollte ich nicht am falschen Ende sparen und die Grobabscheidung mit einem Schwerkraft-Bogensiebfilter realisieren. Bei meinem Durchsatz müsste ich jedoch schon 2 davon haben. Kann Sie ja nach und nach besorgen, wenn die Finanzen es zulassen. Muss dazu aber diese eine Filterkammer trocken legen.

Möglicherweise hat hier noch jemand eine andere Idee...

Liebe Grüße
Thomas


----------



## RKurzhals (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Frage zum Verhältnis Teich-/Filtervolumen und Durchsatz*

Hallo Thomas,
bei Deiner Größe kommt man zu einer hohen Umwälzleistung, verbunden mit entsprechendem Aufwand für die Vorfilterung, und auch für die Dimensionierung des Filters danach.
Zu erstem Punkt hast Du noch wenig Antworten bekommen, zum zweiten keine klaren (wenn ich die Antworten als Fragesteller bewerten müsste ).
Alle die hier geantwortet und gelesen haben, sind sich sicher einig, dass die Qualität der Vorfilterung die Größe des nachfolgenden Filters bestimmt. Du hast schon zu recht angedeutet, dass Du wohl eher zwei SiFi's brauchst, um den nötigen Durchfluss sauber hinzubekommen.
Ich fände es daher interessant zu erfahren, wie sich die Filtergröße bei einem Vlieser reduziert (dieser sammelt ja deutlich mehr heraus). Das würde nämlich auch verringerte Pumpenleistung bedeuten. Die Mehrkosten für den Vlieser würden sich damit rentieren können, und man hätte nebenbei nicht nur eine kleinere, sondern eine wartungsärmere Anlage .
Leider kann ich das nicht beurteilen. Da SiFi's und Co. nur teilweise wirksam sind (ebenso wie breite, aber nicht sehr hohe __ Hel-X-Tonnen (=IBC's) ein ungünstiges Verweilzeitprofil aufweisen, ist dieser Weg der einzig vernünftige, wenn man die Anlagenteile komplett kaufen muss.


----------



## Starvalley (1. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Frage zum Verhältnis Teich-/Filtervolumen und Durchsatz*

Danke Rolf. Ich werde die Komponente "Vlies" in meinen Überlegungen berücksichtigen.

Meine nächste Frage, und die wird in wenigen Stunden umgesetzt:

Welche Rohrstärke soll ich verwenden?

In meinen Filter sollen 5 Rohre hineingehen. 3 x Skimmer und 2 x Bodenablauf. Ich dachte an 75mm Durchmesser. Reicht das aus? Kommt da genug durch?

Die Länge der Zulaufleitungen bis zum Filter beträgt ca.:

- Bodenablauf 1: ca. 7m
- Bodenablauf 2: ca. 11m
- Skimmer 1: ca. 6m
- Skimmer 2: ca. 9m
- Skimmer 3: Ca 20m

Was meint Ihr, kommt da genug durch bei den 75er Röhren? Oder soll ich besser 100er nehmen? Oder 75er bei den Skimmern und 100er bei den Bodenabläufen? Ich bin mir noch nicht sicher, muss sie bis heute Abend aber festgelegt haben.

Liebe Grüße
Thomas


----------



## Nori (1. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Frage zum Verhältnis Teich-/Filtervolumen und Durchsatz*

Nimm die großen Rohre - da gabs auch mal einen Beitrag zu den grünen Rohren (KG 2000) - sollte eine Überlegung sein anstelle der braunen Rohre.

Gruß Nori


----------



## Zacky (1. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Frage zum Verhältnis Teich-/Filtervolumen und Durchsatz*

...dem kann ich mich nur anschließen. Nimm die großen Rohre, so sparst Du dir auch jegliche Reduzierung, da BA und Skimmer mit 110er Anschlüssen vorgeplant sind.


----------



## Starvalley (1. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Frage zum Verhältnis Teich-/Filtervolumen und Durchsatz*

Danke. Wird just in diesem Moment umgesetzt.


----------

